# pushing a small d105 variable drive



## bkrider113 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hello, new to forum and fairly new to tractors. Purchased a new d105 (smallest lawn tractor deere makes) not thinking i would become obsessed. The problem is I now have a tractor fetish am pushing it beyond what it was designed for and plan on pushing it harder with plows and attachments. My question is if I were to put a sleeve hitch and just beat it hard whats gunna break?Am I just going to need to fix the tranny or do you guys think the pistons or even the frame would pop under heavy stress.


----------

